# Shooting A Can Twice While In Flight (video)



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i shot this video yesterday , shooting the can twice while in flight .


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

ok. well, I'm all outta "official badass" stickers ....so you will have to settle with....."dude, that was flippin' awesome"


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> ok. well, I'm all outta "official badass" ....so you will have to settle with....."dude, that was flippin' awesome"


haha







thanks


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Pretty good!
You've got me on that one, I don't reload fast enough to do something like that.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Pretty good!
> You've got me on that one, I don't reload fast enough to do something like that.






i can reload quite a bit faster than that at the moment . thanks for the comment


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

on my channel there a few various shots .


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

impressive


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Ry-shot said:


> on my channel there a few various shots .


I have subbed, very good shooting


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done ... tubes make for a faster reload.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool! But what's your hurry?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very sweet shooting!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, it looks like Darrell(DGUI) has some serious competition from across the pond. That was something Ryshot! I would have tied myself up in a square knot trying that! Flatband


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Cool! But what's your hurry?


C'mon, DH- Everybody knows it takes two shots to deter a mugger. but i'd rather take those two to the head than one 5/8" to the head, for sure.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Man, it looks like Darrell(DGUI) has some serious competition from across the pond. That was something Ryshot! I would have tied myself up in a square knot trying that! Flatband


thats a compliment . thanks flatband !!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

* This kind of Skill will likely only be achieved by very few indeed. This is beyond good or beyond ordinary and far beyond pretty good this within the realm of Excellence in Mastering the Slingshot as it ought to be. Ryan you are at the Top and have Excelled all of us with this one display of slingshot shooting ability. The Big Dogs in the slingshot community may only dream of getting 2 quick accurate shots off like this as I know I have tried and I have not accomplished this but I am so elated that you have done it and I wished that I could shoot as well as you have demonstrated here. Some may talk about how good they are but you don't bother with that you just show it quietly. **I do not often comment on the forum but this time I had to. *
*Excellent Shooting my Friend.*
*dgui / pfshooter*


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

dgui said:


> * This kind of Skill will likely only be achieved by very few indeed. This is beyond good or beyond ordinary and far beyond pretty good this within the realm of Excellence in Mastering the Slingshot as it ought to be. Ryan you are at the Top and have Excelled all of us with this one display of slingshot shooting ability. The Big Dogs in the slingshot community may only dream of getting 2 quick accurate shots off like this as I know I have tried and I have not accomplished this but I am so elated that you have done it and I wished that I could shoot as well as you have demonstrated here. Some may talk about how good they are but you don't bother with that you just show it quietly. **I do not often comment on the forum but this time I had to. *
> *Excellent Shooting my Friend.*
> *dgui / pfshooter*


thats one of the nicest comments ive ever had darrell , thank you and i am honoured , i got your package , ill use one of those super pouches for my next shot , i WILL get the 3 shots , just a matter of time until i get it , so close yesterday, ill have a better view of this shot later on , ill do it again so no one can say i didnt shoot it


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i did this with rocks too haha


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

You should post an entry on the open class of the tournament. It's only from 33 ft and you shoot at cans, spoons, quarters and marbles. It should be a piece of cake for you, and it'll be fun! there's also a paper target class, you should probably enter the expert class or pro.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

pop shot said:


> You should post an entry on the open class of the tournament. It's only from 33 ft and you shoot at cans, spoons, quarters and marbles. It should be a piece of cake for you, and it'll be fun! there's also a paper target class, you should probably enter the expert class or pro.


ok then , could you post a link to the forum post about this please ??


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Everything you need is here. We'd love to have you!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Sorry, hard to link from iphone


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks for all the positive comments guys .


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Top shooting mate.. very impressive


----------



## valkerie (Mar 5, 2012)

One word - SWEET
Respect dude, now you opened up a pretty cool challenge for me to try. I love 'impossible' challenges! I didn't really think that was possible


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

valkerie said:


> One word - SWEET
> Respect dude, now you opened up a pretty cool challenge for me to try. I love 'impossible' challenges! I didn't really think that was possible


thanks mate







ive gotta get another vid up , of the slingshot in frame too , i might do it later .


----------

